# [Q] heroes of might and magic for android



## seereek (Nov 8, 2010)

hi guys, i'm totally noob about it so i ask for indulgent. i was wondering if theres any possibility to convert heroes of might and magic III to play it under android ? i know there's a version designed for ppc, but for android? thanks for help.


----------



## vedko (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 for this request


----------



## Aladar42 (Nov 8, 2010)

Seeing as it's a copyrighted game, I'd say it's pretty much no. Unless there is an official port made, of course, which is doubtful.
Now, if there will be a similar game, that's whole other question..


----------



## seereek (Nov 8, 2010)

yes it is copyrighted, but anyway it's available for ppc and therefore it's made by amateur. so maybe you know any rpg-look alike game for android which would be 'handle' with touch screen? cheers


----------



## Paul22000 (Nov 8, 2010)

seereek said:


> yes it is copyrighted, but anyway it's available for ppc and therefore it's made by amateur. so maybe you know any rpg-look alike game for android which would be 'handle' with touch screen? cheers

Click to collapse



Something like this?

http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=rpg


----------



## szamanus (Nov 8, 2010)

@seereek:

You were speaking about Pocket Heroes, that were published some time ago on ppc platform... And some time ago I was also interested to play it on my android, but then I've found a news in which the developer was saying, that there will be no port to android :-(

Sorry mate


----------



## chibixzero (Nov 9, 2010)

If I remember correctly Someone ported it or something like that for WM when I was on the HTC pure (topaz2) forum I found it. I even dl it and played it I think they release the Source code or something thats why it was ported


----------



## Masterface7 (Nov 9, 2010)

szamanus said:


> @seereek:
> 
> You were speaking about Pocket Heroes, that were published some time ago on ppc platform... And some time ago I was also interested to play it on my android, but then I've found a news in which the developer was saying, that there will be no port to android :-(
> 
> Sorry mate

Click to collapse



That is especially dissapointing since there is an iphone version



chibixzero said:


> If I remember correctly Someone ported it or something like that for WM when I was on the HTC pure (topaz2) forum I found it. I even dl it and played it I think they release the Source code or something thats why it was ported

Click to collapse



www.palmheroes.com/


----------



## rottenjello138 (Nov 9, 2010)

i STILL play this game on my pc to this day. i would have no problem paying for this game if someone made it. somebody make it happen!


----------



## seereek (Nov 10, 2010)

Paul22000 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> <link>

Click to collapse



Thanks for help... i haven't thought about look up on appB...



rottenjello138 said:


> i STILL play this game on my pc to this day. i would have no problem paying for this game if someone made it. somebody make it happen!

Click to collapse




I feel You man... i'm looking for a game which will fill my time on the classes... something epic and long and "cool". sth which will provide me long hours of fun. too shame there's no homm for android. sure its an old game but after all these years it an awsome game.


----------



## LockeOn (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe there is a developer on xda that would take the challange of porting Palm Heroes to Android?


----------



## seereek (Nov 12, 2010)

Would be lovely. I'll ask


----------



## Argent36 (Nov 12, 2010)

Check out Pocket Legends 

http://androidandme.com/2010/11/games/pocket-legends-brings-mmorpg-gaming-to-android-2-1/


----------



## LockeOn (Nov 13, 2010)

Argent36 said:


> Check out Pocket Legends
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2010/11/games/pocket-legends-brings-mmorpg-gaming-to-android-2-1/

Click to collapse




Where the hell do You see familiarities in Pocket Legends and Heroes of Might and Magic?


----------



## neyenlives (Nov 13, 2010)

Perhaps this will suffice?

http://wapshop.gameloft.com/wifi/tr...61=e1e248f9a6c1e8353745&from=ADID-21999&c=223


----------



## SantiMun (Nov 17, 2010)

*Will you settle for Heroes of Might and Magic 2?*

Google "Free Heroes 2 - Heroes of Might and Magic 2 v0.6.4"

It will be your second search result from the top.

I DLed and installed and and it works great! Your finger taps act as point clicks so it controls great. Only downside is that the resolution is a bit small on the eyes at 640x800 (on Epic 4g) but it runs buttery smooth in motion


----------



## LockeOn (Nov 18, 2010)

SantiMun said:


> Google "Free Heroes 2 - Heroes of Might and Magic 2 v0.6.4"
> 
> It will be your second search result from the top.
> 
> I DLed and installed and and it works great! Your finger taps act as point clicks so it controls great. Only downside is that the resolution is a bit small on the eyes at 640x800 (on Epic 4g) but it runs buttery smooth in motion

Click to collapse



 Dude, You just made my day. Thank You!


----------



## dopeee (Nov 18, 2010)

has anyone got this to work on galaxy? I kept everything standard, copied the cache to the data\data folder but it just closes after trying to config


----------



## SantiMun (Nov 18, 2010)

dopeee said:


> has anyone got this to work on galaxy? I kept everything standard, copied the cache to the data\data folder but it just closes after trying to config

Click to collapse



After you install it and add the cache files, make sure you disconnect your phone from the usb.


----------



## dopeee (Nov 18, 2010)

SantiMun said:


> After you install it and add the cache files, make sure you disconnect your phone from the usb.

Click to collapse



Thanks SantiMun yeah I did that. 

Can I just confirm I'm meant to be copying cache files to \data\data\net.sourceforge.fheroes2 ?

I dont have an app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2 folder like it says. I left the resolution to 640 x 480 since there isnt a resolution that suits the samsungs 800 x 480...


----------



## seereek (Nov 8, 2010)

hi guys, i'm totally noob about it so i ask for indulgent. i was wondering if theres any possibility to convert heroes of might and magic III to play it under android ? i know there's a version designed for ppc, but for android? thanks for help.


----------



## SantiMun (Nov 18, 2010)

dopeee said:


> Thanks SantiMun yeah I did that.
> 
> Can I just confirm I'm meant to be copying cache files to \data\data\net.sourceforge.fheroes2 ?
> 
> I dont have an app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2 folder like it says. I left the resolution to 640 x 480 since there isnt a resolution that suits the samsungs 800 x 480...

Click to collapse



When u started the APk file and were asked to select where to install did u choose the phone ROM or the SD card? 
If u don't remember uninstall; plug the phone back in, mount the SD card and then open the APk file again and this time SELECT the SD card. 

After thats done disconnect the usb cable. You will find the appdata folder in the /SD directory. Move the cache files into the appropriate folder.


----------



## dopeee (Nov 18, 2010)

SantiMun said:


> When u started the APk file and were asked to select where to install did u choose the phone ROM or the SD card?
> If u don't remember uninstall; plug the phone back in, mount the SD card and then open the APk file again and this time SELECT the SD card.
> 
> After thats done disconnect the usb cable. You will find the appdata folder in the /SD directory. Move the cache files into the appropriate folder.

Click to collapse



awesome - I didnt know you had to run the apk first to set the folder location.

The other thing that made this not work is that I was using ES File Explorer to copy and paste the cache folders over to the app-data directory. But it even deletes sub-folders which dont exist in the cache. So I copied only the sub folders and it works great now!

Thanks heaps for your help!


----------



## Masterface7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Is this game freeware like the windows mobile version? I hope so...


----------



## SHADOW-XIII (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for info about free heroes 2
i managed to run HOMM2 on Dosbox but was too slow to be playable


----------



## nikkel (Nov 19, 2010)

Masterface7 said:


> Is this game freeware like the windows mobile version? I hope so...

Click to collapse



Man !

You are God ! 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## Electrolight (Nov 20, 2010)

*Help?*

I Did finally get the game to work but I can not seam to play campaign, when I hit the campaign button it does nothing?


I can not seem to get it to work. I put my SD card in my computer and moved the files to it.

I created and extracted the contents of the Official Cache to app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2 on the card and then installed the apk file.

I the try to load the game and it asks me a bunch of questions and after that is says "initializing" and hangs then says "Failed connecting to sourceforge.net/projects/libsdl-android/files/"

and that it. Can someone please put together a step by step idiot proof guide on how to install this game.


I am installing on a MyTouch 3G Slide if it matters.


----------



## loinenavant (Nov 21, 2010)

Electrolight said:


> I Did finally get the game to work but I can not seam to play campaign, when I hit the campaign button it does nothing?
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get it to work. I put my SD card in my computer and moved the files to it.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to:

Install the APK (net.sourceforge.fheroes2.apk) - it will create the needed folders on your SD Card (on some phones, the "SD Card" location is the internal storage, not the removable MicroSD). Just browse your phone and look for them.
Unzip the cache and copy the files to the folder *app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2*. Overwrite the existing files if prompted.

Before copying the cache files, open *fheroes2.cfg* with Windows's Notepad and look for "video mode". There you can adjust your screen resolution. It's required, or the game will crash.


----------



## Telemako (Nov 21, 2010)

Masterface7 said:


> Is this game freeware like the windows mobile version? I hope so...

Click to collapse



Where did this came from? the sourcefoge site is quite empty


----------



## Electrolight (Nov 21, 2010)

*Why can't things just work?*



loinenavant said:


> You need to:
> 
> Install the APK (net.sourceforge.fheroes2.apk) - it will create the needed folders on your SD Card (on some phones, the "SD Card" location is the internal storage, not the removable MicroSD). Just browse your phone and look for them.
> Unzip the cache and copy the files to the folder *app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2*. Overwrite the existing files if prompted.
> ...

Click to collapse




It still is not working... Here is what I did...

I uninstalled the app using App Monster then using Astro File Manager I deleted the "app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2" directory so I can start fresh.

I then installed Free Heroes 2 with the "net.sourceforge.fheroes2.apk" then ran the program, chose my options and let it download the additional data after which the program closed.

I then extracted the contents of fheroes2.zip "Pelya's Cache" to "app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2", I was never asked to overwrite anything.

Then I edited "fheroes2.cfg" using the built in file editor and changed the video mode to my phones screen resolution and started the game.

This time the menu was different, was squished or cut off and every time I hit "New Game" and selected "Campaign", it just went back a menu.

img811.imageshack.us/img811/14/dscf2572.jpg
img202.imageshack.us/img202/4861/dscf2574f.jpg
img819.imageshack.us/img819/8223/dscf2578.jpg


----------



## SantiMun (Nov 22, 2010)

Electrolight said:


> It still is not working... Here is what I did...
> 
> I uninstalled the app using App Monster then using Astro File Manager I deleted the "app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2" directory so I can start fresh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I understand Campaign mode is not available at the moment. You can only play Standard Game. Until this gets resolved go ahead and enjoy Standard Game mode, it has LOTS of maps and scenarios so that by the time you finish with those hopefully they will have Campaign Mode working 

As for your resolution issues, just keep trying different resolutions until you get one that works. What resolution are you typing in the .cfg file?


----------



## jschill31 (Nov 22, 2010)

loinenavant said:


> You need to:
> 
> Install the APK (net.sourceforge.fheroes2.apk) - it will create the needed folders on your SD Card (on some phones, the "SD Card" location is the internal storage, not the removable MicroSD). Just browse your phone and look for them.
> Unzip the cache and copy the files to the folder *app-data/net.sourceforge.fheroes2*. Overwrite the existing files if prompted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Your directions are excellent.  Everything seems to be set up on my Android tablet but the screen is stuck on (Powered by SDL Initializing)...  All cache files have been copied over and resolution set.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Aladar42 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder who is doing the Android port.. I can't find anything except download links to filehosts on Google, and I would love to know some progress..


----------



## Electrolight (Nov 22, 2010)

My Screen resolution is 480x320 and the game worked the first time I installed it but the campaign did not work so I thought I did something wrong and reinstalled it, now it is so much worse so now I will try a third time.


----------



## Masterface7 (Nov 23, 2010)

The game is working fine for me, the only sad part is that this game is much worse than the windows mobile version.


----------



## seereek (Nov 24, 2010)

Well it doesn't work for me. I changed the resolution to 480 x 320 but still. It opens and it closes. And what's up with this cache part? Can somebody tell my how to run this on Legend step by step? Please  thanks guys

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## ATP81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Free heroes 2 works fine with Galaxy S! 
Menu resolution was wrong at first, there was two place in CFG-file where I changed the resolution to 800x480 and it started to work well.
HOMM 3 would be awesome if ported to android some day!!


----------



## seereek (Nov 25, 2010)

ATP81 said:


> Free heroes 2 works fine with Galaxy S!
> Menu resolution was wrong at first, there was two place in CFG-file where I changed the resolution to 800x480 and it started to work well.
> HOMM 3 would be awesome if ported to android some day!!

Click to collapse



Yes, It would be but I doubt its gonna happen. Sadly we don't have our homm like wm  and I still can't get work mine.

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## pershei (Nov 27, 2010)

hello, good had a doubt I have a tattoo htc work for me but I see very little, any ideas?.

 Greetings

 Thanks


----------



## flywithme (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for the info of this great game!
I have an inquiry:
What is the difference between Official Cache and Pelya’s Cache?


----------



## rollex (May 4, 2011)

Is the Free Heroes 2 from Android Market the same as the rest? I would like to have full version. In market version there is some "demo" named files, does it mean it's a demo version?


----------



## seereek (Nov 8, 2010)

hi guys, i'm totally noob about it so i ask for indulgent. i was wondering if theres any possibility to convert heroes of might and magic III to play it under android ? i know there's a version designed for ppc, but for android? thanks for help.


----------



## EmilianM (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I tried the games on my android tablet (Notion Ink) and everything works perfect with one exception. When I try to load a saved game , suddenly exits from the application...without any error.So...I am not able to load a saved game... 
Best regards,


----------



## McJosephs (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your help.

Got Free Heroes 2 and am very happy with it! Everything works fine!! Great!


----------



## franches (Jun 30, 2011)

*cache files removed*

Hi!!! first of all thank you for your help.
I have a problem, cache files have been removed....
Could you upload or send me them please? thanks!!!


----------



## franches (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok I have got it! I copied data and map files from Pc original game and it works. However I have two questions....

1. Why cant I play campaign mode?
2. What have I to do in order to see the town and battles fullscreened?

Thanks!!!


----------



## freonix (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm probably reviving an age old dragon here but...

Does anyone have tried this in galaxy tab 10.1? I'm getting blank screen ...


----------

